# Hope this clears the confusion!



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Please lock post already !!!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

It seems like you had expectations. Why not share those expectations with your guests? 

We don't know the relationship you have with your guests. Are they close friends, or were they merely filling a seat. If I go out with a close friend, sometimes I'll throw him some cash but usually it's just expected that we'll even up at some point like the bar or whatever. 

Going out and shaming these guests on the internet (even if readers don't know who they are) seems like a cowardly way of handling things.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

To many guys don't have two nickles to rub together these days and even less thought about someone else.

Forty years ago I was one of three friends that went to lake Erie every other week end, for the whole week end, on another friends 18' glasstron. The owner fill the tow vehicle and boat right before we left Alliance. All three of us would catch flats of crawlers in the spring. Take clean milk jugs and make ice for each trip. Go to grocery store and buy sandwich makings. chips, and drinks.

Back at home tow vehicle and boat were filled to replace use and cost split three ways no questions asked. ( Owner of boat paid nothing for trip) On off weekends boat and tow vehicle were washed and waxed by all four. To stop at Pee lee island for a hot meal, You eat You pay. Don't go with empty pockets.

Set the ground rules before You leave home and make very clear what is expected. You are the boat owner and know the cost.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Your damn right I had some expectations!!! My brother and a neighbor since you asked. Neither own a boat, so there is no returning a favor by taking me on their boat! I think it's always good manners to at least offer! You don't ? Let me decide on whether to accept it! Or decline it! I recently went on a charter that ran $450, we were done in 2 1/2 hrs! I mentioned that while on this trip. My hope was that they'd get the hint to offer up something! A $20 would be a hell of a deal for an 8hr trip with all things covered! Neither is a member on this site so they are not being "shamed"! I've fished with a few OGF'ers and never had an issue!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Hopefully those guys have intentions of making it even. They may not have a boat, but hopefully they'll find some way whether it simply be picking up some kind of bill next time they see ya or whatever. 

Like I said though, let em know your expectations. It doesn't have to be an uncomfortable conversation


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems simple enough. Since you don't like how the responded your brother and neighbor don't get invited to fish with you anymore. Move on to others.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

For me its just an unsaid rule. Regardless of the relationship with the boat owner guest should always offer something. But boat owner shouldnt be afraid to advise guests of some fee or guest provides bait and drinks or whatever. Just my $0.02


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

brent k said:


> For me its just an unsaid rule. Regardless of the relationship with the boat owner guest should always offer something. But boat owner shouldnt be afraid to advise guests of some fee or guest provides bait and drinks or whatever. Just my $0.02


I agree completely, and this should suffice as being "advised", no conversation about subject is required !


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

When I invited someone on my boat there were no expectations implied... If they chipped in fine, if not, no sweat. After all I invited them. Who invites someone to dinner at your house and then expects to be paid for the meal?


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

KaGee said:


> When I invited someone on my boat there were no expectations implied... If they chipped in fine, if not, no sweat. After all I invited them. Who invites someone to dinner at your house and then expects to be paid for the meal?


I also agree with you kagee. I always invite people out with me. ( well when my boat decides its ready to get its head out of its rear and run) anyways i never ask for contributions but its nice to get them or even be offered. My neighbor goes with me alot and he atleast always makes an effort to help me get the boat put away cleaned and covered up which is help enough for me. It would be like as you said inviting someone over for dinner and then the guest offers to help clean up after the meal. I can totally understand the o.p. issue and it is justified in my opinion to a degree. But like said if they are invited then ask them ahead of time to contribute if you want it. Otherwise dont expect it.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

If was me I would feel like guest that that should chip in I
Just think of someone nice to take me out should be treated with same even if they say no to money buy gift card would be my least I could do but that'se


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

KaGee said:


> When I invited someone on my boat there were no expectations implied... If they chipped in fine, if not, no sweat. After all I invited them. Who invites someone to dinner at your house and then expects to be paid for the meal?


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree! I see no comparison whatsoever in having guests over for dinner and taking them fishing? Gas for truck and boat, 5 dozen worms, beverages, and thousands of dollars in equipment! No comparison to throwing a steak in the grill! I guess it's just a matter of how you grew up! I listened to what my father taught me as far as chipping in, I'm guessing my brother missed that lesson! I don't feel bad, not even a little, for thinking it's appropriate for others to offer $$$ when you take them for a day fishing! And the ironic part is both these people make significantly more $$$ than I.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

rangerpig250 said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree! I see no comparison whatsoever in having guests over for dinner and taking them fishing? Gas for truck and boat, 5 dozen worms, beverages, and thousands of dollars in equipment! No comparison to throwing a steak in the grill! I guess it's just a matter of how you grew up! I listened to what my father taught me as far as chipping in, I'm guessing my brother missed that lesson! I don't feel bad, not even a little, for thinking it's appropriate for others to offer $$$ when you take them for a day fishing! And the ironic part is both these people make significantly more $$$ than I.


You make a point on the comparrison aspect i will say. It is a big difference. Regardless i think its an unsaid rule.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

KaGee was right on as far as I'm concerned. If I invite someone, I expect nothing in return.

And no, it IS the same as inviting someone over for dinner. Do you think steaks are free? What about the propane to cook them? What about all of the investment in the cooking equipment and tools? What about the side dishes or desert? What about the gas in the vehicle to go and get the food? What about the time and effort it took to plan for, prepare and serve the food? What about clean up after?

It's a different story if they ask you to take them, and sometimes I'll accept an offering, but I NEVER go with that inyention.

I always figured, I'm going anyway, if I have good company, all the better.

Jon

BTW, don't ever invite me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Usually if I invite someone on a trip, it means I had plans on going anyways. With or without them. So the fuel for the truck/boat is no big deal as I had planned on paying for it anyways. Far as bait/food/bevs. goes, IMO, they should at least offered to pitch in. 
While it's not mandatory or maybe not even expected...when invited to dinner I like to always bring a bottle of wine,twelve pack or something depending on occasion. Never have felt right showing up empty handed to much of anything.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No use letting it upset you. That would just be a few people that don't get invited back out.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jon Yenulonis said:


> KaGee was right on as far as I'm concerned. If I invite someone, I expect nothing in return.
> 
> And no, it IS the same as inviting someone over for dinner. Do you think steaks are free? What about the propane to cook them? What about all of the investment in the cooking equipment and tools? What about the side dishes or desert? What about the gas in the vehicle to go and get the food? What about the time and effort it took to plan for, prepare and serve the food? What about clean up after?
> 
> ...


Gotcha, I will take you off my open seat list! Does that mean I can't invite you over for a steak? Cause I wouldn't expect anything from you!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> No use letting it upset you. That would just be a few people that don't get invited back out.


It's not, and most likely the sticker will come off before next trip, I was having moment!


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

LOl!

The problem is, I "USUALLY" offer.

I get torqued when I hear people complain about this sort of thing. It's bad form on both parties really- "THEM" for not offering, "YOU" for expecting something in return, after inviting them.

I have friends I fish and hunt with. Sometimes we remember to offer, sometimes we don't. Usually, the offer, or request is made up front so there are is little confusion. I never let it bother me though. Life's too short, believe me. I've lost several fishing and hunting friends to the grim reaper recently. I would be glad to have them come along anytime and never pay or offer.

I suppose it all comes down to manners.

But then again, I'm old school...

Jon


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*STICKER?* looks like something imposed over an existing photo for the purposes of this Post (Rant). 
You asked for opinions that were given and then disagreed on many points.
Let it rest and accept the fact that it costs dollars to operate a boat and don't invite a non contributor back.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I always offer up front Like I said. Before sometimes it the money sometime it the thought just don't want to be taken advantage of if you take advantage of a friend or brother what are you​


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

russelld said:


> I always offer up front Like I said. Before sometimes it the money sometime it the thought just don't want to be taken advantage of if you take advantage of a friend or brother what are you​


It boils down to some of us were raised different then others. I was raised to always ruturn a favor even if the favor was offered and not asked for. I do it to this day.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

KaGee said:


> When I invited someone on my boat there were no expectations implied... If they chipped in fine, if not, no sweat. After all I invited them. Who invites someone to dinner at your house and then expects to be paid for the meal?


I agree 100% if I invite you it is on me. I'm going fishing whether you go or not so I wasn't planning on splitting costs. I fish with other people that own boats and we just trade trips. We have a few simple simple guidelines, Captain doesn't buy anything, unless he has some bait or ice left from the last trip. Usually while the captain is prepping his boat the crew is getting bait, ice, of anything else we might need. Makes it pretty simple. If you have friends that come out, nothing is expected from them either and it all works out in the end. All the fish are split evenly and the captain get all of the cheeks.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

mkalink said:


> I agree 100% if I invite you it is on me. I'm going fishing whether you go or not so I wasn't planning on splitting costs. I fish with other people that own boats and we just trade trips. We have a few simple simple guidelines, Captain doesn't buy anything, unless he has some bait or ice left from the last trip. Usually while the captain is prepping his boat the crew is getting bait, ice, of anything else we might need. Makes it pretty simple. If you have friends that come out, nothing is expected from them either and it all works out in the end. All the fish are split evenly and the captain get all of the cheeks.



But the favor gets returned in some way shape or form. I think rthat is what the o.p. is trying to say.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

They probably figured if you can afford a Ranger the cost of gas isn't a problem for you. Now I can't afford a Ranger and my boat only burns a couple gallons a day but I would never ask anybody I take fishing for Gas money. Those tournament entry fees must be getting expensive..........


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> *STICKER?* looks like something imposed over an existing photo for the purposes of this Post (Rant).
> You asked for opinions that were given and then disagreed on many points.
> Let it rest and accept the fact that it costs dollars to operate a boat and don't invite a non contributor back.


Oh it's a Sticker, and it's on the boat! And I did not ask for opinions, I had a rant as you call it! And I agree on the "not inviting them back".


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

onthewater said:


> They probably figured if you can afford a Ranger the cost of gas isn't a problem for you. Now I can't afford a Ranger and my boat only burns a couple gallons a day but I would never ask anybody I take fishing for Gas money. Those tournament entry fees must be getting expensive..........


Well I'm not going to apologize for owning a Ranger, I think brand of boat is irrelevant in my point! But since you asked, I bought it used since I cannot afford a new Ranger! And I've never fished a walleye tournament so I'm not up on the entry fees! I may have money to enter one someday if I had a little donation to the gas fund!


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Most of the dinners I get invited to it is usually courteous to bring a side dish, or dessert, or bottle of wine....etc

It costs me roughly $150 a day to tow my boat to the lake, fish then tow it back. If I fished every weekend and footed the bill for each trip I wouldn't be able to afford it on top of buying/replacing tackle, truck payment, boat payment...etc 
Now, if I lived 20 minutes from the ramp It wouldn't be so bad. Luckily most of the people I take quickly realize how deep I am Into it and help out as much as they can.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

pelagic said:


> Most of the dinners I get invited to it is usually courteous to bring a side dish, or dessert, or bottle of wine....etc
> 
> It costs me roughly $150 a day to tow my boat to the lake, fish then tow it back. If I fished every weekend and footed the bill for each trip I wouldn't be able to afford it on top of buying/replacing tackle, truck payment, boat payment...etc
> Now, if I lived 20 minutes from the ramp It wouldn't be so bad. Luckily most of the people I take quickly realize how deep I am Into it and help out as much as they can.


Guess we had similar up bringings! Most of the people I fish with are similar to yours, guess I just realized all aren't !


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't see what would be so hard about calling up your brother and your neighbor and wording it as hey I'm taking the boat out. I have an open seat for you if you are willing to bring ice and some beverages. Maybe say the same to the other guy but say snacks or sandwiches. You grab the bait and the gas that you were gonna buy anyway. Everyone wins. 

You have shown us in this thread that you don't have a problem with sharing your opinion with strangers. Sharing how you feel with two guys you know well enough to take on your boat shouldnt be too much to ask. 

Imo don't cry about it to us if you haven't mentioned it to them.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Life teaches us about what is fair and sometimes fair in our eyes is not what we receive from others. I try to do favors for my friends and they do much more for me being friends. I never feel I can be "even" with what I can do for them in return. Good encouraging words and helping each other is part of that friendship. Sharing a laugh and good times on the water and afield. Sharing tips where the hot bite is and taking each other fishing. I had not fished on others boats growing up we were always on Dads boat "our boat" and no guest paid anything for going along, even when they asked Dad to go along with us even when we were crowded. Maybe I grew up wrong not thinking my fathers boating guests owed us something but it was like we were being guides without pay. We were going fishing they just came along. Expectations were we hoped we caught some fish and made some important memories. I fished with friends on their boats and now they with me that I have a boat, I hope were not lopsided on our friendships so much because I cannot repay them for the memories and taking me along on their outings. 
If the guests on your boat aren't friends and you don't enjoy your time with them leave them behind. IMHO 
Brothers should be able to say to each other what they need to say and still be brothers. Talk it out.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok i believe the o.p. was posting a rant. Some of us agree with some of us dont. I believe as a member of this forum we all have the right to rant from time to time. Let the man say his peace without badgering him. We have all posted rants at one point or another. All the guy was trying to say was that it is expensive for him to run his boat and when he has guests it would be nice if they wojld pitch in in some way shape or form is all. Enough said.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Fishingisfun said:


> Life teaches us about what is fair and sometimes fair in our eyes is not what we receive from others. I try to do favors for my friends and they do much more for me being friends. I never feel I can be "even" with what I can do for them in return. Good encouraging words and helping each other is part of that friendship. Sharing a laugh and good times on the water and afield. Sharing tips where the hot bite is and taking each other fishing. I had not fished on others boats growing up we were always on Dads boat "our boat" and no guest paid anything for going along, even when they asked Dad to go along with us even when we were crowded. Maybe I grew up wrong not thinking my fathers boating guests owed us something but it was like we were being guides without pay. We were going fishing they just came along. Expectations were we hoped we caught some fish and made some important memories. I fished with friends on their boats and now they with me that I have a boat, I hope were not lopsided on our friendships so much because I cannot repay them for the memories and taking me along on their outings.
> If the guests on your boat aren't friends and you don't enjoy your time with them leave them behind. IMHO
> Brothers should be able to say to each other what they need to say and still be brothers. Talk it out.


I agree with what you're saying! I can't begin to count how many times I've declined money that was offered. On two separate occasions I bought friends P.A. Fishing licenses and covered all expenses just because I wanted them on my boat while fishing Presque! I've given fish finders , props, and trolling motors to fellow fisherman because they were on hard times . I'm not a cheap person by any means, after all is said on this post, I stand firm in saying its good manners! I will offer if I fish with you, I guess I expect that you at least offer with me, period! The sticker will most likely come off, like I said earlier, I was having a moment!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

rangerpig250 said:


> I agree with what you're saying! I can't begin to count how many times I've declined money that was offered. On two separate occasions I bought friends P.A. Fishing licenses and covered all expenses just because I wanted them on my boat while fishing Presque! I've given fish finders , props, and trolling motors to fellow fisherman because they were on hard times . I'm not a cheap person by any means, after all is said on this post, I stand firm in saying its good manners! I will offer if I fish with you, I guess I expect that you at least offer with me, period! The sticker will most likely come off, like I said earlier, I was having a moment!


No harm buddy. Like i said in a previous post i think you are justified and entitled to rant. A little returned favor can go a long ways.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Each will handle those situations differently.

I take quite a few people fishing on my boat during the year, most offer something at the end to help cover expenses, some don't ,but I don't accept anything from any of them. In my case most were invited guests and I treat them as such.

If I were in a position where I wanted to help fund the trips by inviting people along, which sounds like might be your situation, then I would explain the business side of the trip up front, prior to the trips, and have no need to put a sticker on my boat soliciting donations. Everyone would know everything up front, no surprises, no disappointment.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If its just once, maybe twice in the year, I'd be fine with just the company. especially if it someone who does not get out that much. You know if its a experience for someone, I am happy just watching them have that enjoyable moment. I can understand the point though if someone is always bumming for a fishing trip.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Each will handle those situations differently.
> 
> I take quite a few people fishing on my boat during the year, most offer something at the end to help cover expenses, some don't ,but I don't accept anything from any of them. In my case most were invited guests and I treat them as such.
> 
> If I were in a position where I wanted to help fund the trips by inviting people along, which sounds like might be your situation, then I would explain the business side of the trip up front, prior to the trips, and have no need to put a sticker on my boat soliciting donations. Everyone would know everything up front, no surprises, no disappointment.


It's more needed on the longer weather buoy runs!! But I agree, upfront from now on!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it just comes expected from how a person was brought up. If you were brought up like myself then u kinda just expect a favor in return until u get a stiff shot of reality and find out most people dont believe in good old fashioned ways of life anymore.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

CPK said:


> I don't see what would be so hard about calling up your brother and your neighbor and wording it as hey I'm taking the boat out. I have an open seat for you if you are willing to bring ice and some beverages. Maybe say the same to the other guy but say snacks or sandwiches. You grab the bait and the gas that you were gonna buy anyway. Everyone wins.
> 
> You have shown us in this thread that you don't have a problem with sharing your opinion with strangers. Sharing how you feel with two guys you know well enough to take on your boat shouldnt be too much to ask.
> 
> Imo don't cry about it to us if you haven't mentioned it to them.


I see what your saying! Soooo I posted a pic of a sticker and said I found a way to clear up some confusion, and now I'm crying? And you are correct? I did not have a problem sharing a "rant" with fellow fisherman! But as I stated, the issue I had was the fact I assumed it was a common courtesy! I see after reading these responses that that's not necessarily the case! I will continue to offer $$ to help pay my way, you don't have to! I think your reaching by calling me a crier! IMO


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

~126 words to my post. Take them as a whole and not for the one word that you took to heart. If I replace the word 'cry' with the word 'rant' would you have the same issue?


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

I get it. It costs a lot to run a boat and take people out. Good manners would dictate returning the favor one way or another. I have a pretty new ranger and personally take great pleasure in taking out my friends and showing them a great time on mother Erie. I realize I'm blessed and can afford it. Some offer to help with costs. Most don't. But I invite them and don't create an expectation that they contribute. However, they usually settle up over some beers . I had a buddy I've been trying to get out for big summer Geneva walleye come out last year. We go to Quebec together and he just couldn't comprehend the pigs we get in Erie. Stopped by bait shop on the way to the ramp and picked up crawlers, new harnesses, a couple new dipsys etc. cost over $120. He wouldn't let me pay even though it was gear for the boat long term. Really impressed me. Good times with friends are priceless.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

CPK said:


> ~126 words to my post. Take them as a whole and not for the one word that you took to heart. If I replace the word 'cry' with the word 'rant' would you have the same issue?


Oh certainly, now I can sleep tonight! Thanks


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just went to Tims Ford State Park with an old buddy and tried to split costs all the way. Most of the time he was ok with it, sometimes I was over ridden, but the offer was there. We have no expectations, but then again we are close old friends. If guys don't offer and you think they should, drop the hint or don't offer the trip!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol your thread, your soapbox.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

You have to remember people who do not own a boat and fish simply dont realize what it cost to go out and fish. They dont know that a boat only gets a couple MPG, they dont realize your special mate box has a thousand bucks worth of cranks in it, they dont realize that the dock your boat sits at is a thousand bucks or so to rent for the year. They may think the "bust out another thousand" abbreviation is actually a joke. 


Luckily for me most of my friends are good about it, i dont ask for money from any of them but 90% will pitch in, rather if its cash, bait, lunch etc... 

Open seats are a different story, im always honest and ask to pitch in for fuel/bait. If im taking an open seat i always ask in advance how much $ they need for fuel and if i need to bring gear.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

mck1975 said:


> Just went to Tims Ford State Park with an old buddy and tried to split costs all the way. Most of the time he was ok with it, sometimes I was over ridden, but the offer was there. We have no expectations, but then again we are close old friends. If guys don't offer and you think they should, drop the hint or don't offer the trip!


This is how it should be! And I guess I was thinking my method was the hint! Guess it may be a little harsh, so down it will come! I've listened to the opinions, I'm moving along from this topic!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I must be lucky, I fish with my brother a lot and he doesn't make much $$ but he always does more than his share and offers to pay some thing. I never have to ask. He does the same when my two sons go with us, they are grown adults and money is not something we expect from them, but they do the heavy lifting. And provide the entertainment! ! As for guests if I invite someone I don't have any expectations, unless discussed previously.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is how it should be! And I guess I was thinking my method was the hint! Guess it may be a little harsh, so down it will come! I've listened to the opinions, _*I'm moving along from this topic!*_

About time


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> This is how it should be! And I guess I was thinking my method was the hint! Guess it may be a little harsh, so down it will come! I've listened to the opinions, _*I'm moving along from this topic!*_
> 
> About time


Your like the little kid that just sits back and says "yeeeeaaaah" because you have nothing relevant to add to the discussion!


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Some times I would rather hear, "Can I wash your boat and truck?" over "Can I chip in for gas?"


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

If I step foot on someone else's boat I'm ponying up some dough.Always have always will.When someone gets on my boat,they can but they're not EXPECTED to.Just how I was brought up.To OP,they SHOULD have offered.They have to know that its not cheap.But,unless you made it known beforehand,can't really be upset if they don't.My .02


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> Your damn right I had some expectations!!! _My brother_ and a neighbor since you asked. Neither own a boat, so there is no returning a favor by taking me on their boat!


My brothers live 800 miles away and I see them twice a year. I'd give anything to go fishing with them regularly. I'd pay for everything every single weekend to spend them time with them if I could.

My step mom died of cancer last June and one of my brothers had a health scare just a couple months ago (which thankfully turned out to be something minor). Those things really set the mind straight about what it means to value family. I hope you wake up and realize that spending time with your brother is worth a hundred bucks now and then.

In any case, grow a pair and be up front about your expectations instead of making passive aggressive stickers and griping about people behind their backs.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

pelagic said:


> Most of the dinners I get invited to it is usually courteous to bring a side dish, or dessert, or bottle of wine....etc
> 
> It costs me roughly $150 a day to tow my boat to the lake, fish then tow it back. If I fished every weekend and footed the bill for each trip I wouldn't be able to afford it on top of buying/replacing tackle, truck payment, boat payment...etc
> Now, if I lived 20 minutes from the ramp It wouldn't be so bad. Luckily most of the people I take quickly realize how deep I am Into it and help out as much as they can.


I agree that it would be courteous to offer money to help pay for the trip. Most non-boaters have no idea of the cost of operating a boat. Especially a Lake Erie boat! I had no idea until a couple of years ago. I've had a small boat with a 9.8hp motor for 6 years now and it only uses about a gallon of gas per trip. Not enough for me to even consider asking a buddy to pitch in for gas. IMO, if you are inviting someone on a trip to Lake Erie, you should tell them upfront that you expect them to pitch in when you are inviting them. Don't wait until you guys get to the ramp at 6:00am. Most people think about helping for ice, bait, and beverages, but don't think about the cost of gas for these boats. 

There are a lot of guys out there such as me that are raising families and would love to fish Lake Erie, but would have trouble trying to pitch in $20 for the trip. Heck, I can't find $100 right now to get the water pump replaced on my own motor! I've been on Lake Erie 3 times, twice for perch and once for walleye. I gave the boat owner $20 each time for bait and gas. Am I not giving him enough? There were 3 or 4 people on the boat each trip including the owner. 

BTW, if anyone needs to fill a seat, send me a PM! Just let me know the cost, and I'll let you know if I can afford it. Sometimes I can, sometimes I can't.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry Pig, but this one is one you.
I suspect they did not to show up one day to go fishing with you. Instead, it is more likely that you invited them. When you extend an invitation to family/friends to come over to your house for dinner do you also say "and by the way, you have to pony up $50 for your share"? Of course not.

From a non-boater's point of view an invitation to go fishing is no different. They have no idea of the costs involved and figure you would be going anyway. They are happy for the invitation.

There is nothing wrong with expecting some payment contribution but, if so, make it clear up front. Then your guests can decided if they want to pay to go or not. Don't ambush them later or bitch behind their back that they can't read your mind.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Similarly, I have a cabin and invite friends to go there with me all the time. Like a boat, there are costs associated to use and upkeep not to mention just getting there but since I invited them, I do not ask them for any contributions. Out of common courtesy most of the time they graciously *offer* to pay for the fuel, go in on or cover the groceries and help with the cleaning before we head home. However, I have had a couple of guys that were invited to go and virtually made no contribution in anyway and one in particular while at the grocery store, placed several items in the cart and did not offer a cent toward the bill. Since they were invited, I am sure that they believed there was no obligation to pay for anything which technically is true. Disappointing as it was, I did not get bent out of shape over it but it certainly narrowed down the list of friends that I invite back. That choice is yours as well.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

With a brother there is kind of a gray area. Has he ever helped you build a deck or paint the house or whatever? Did he ask you to pay him for his time? Especially, if you invited him to go fishing. If he came to you and said hey I'd like to take your neighbor fishing then it's a different story. With family it works itself out eventually. I've helped my brother fix his car because he didn't have the space or tools to do it. He couldn't afford to take it to a mechanic at the time so I took a vacation day on a Friday and we fixed it over the next 3 days. A few years later he invited my family to a gun club to shoot trap. I didn't have the extra money really but I took some anyway and offered to pay. His response was that I help him with stuff all the time and he wanted to take my kids shooting. You do for family is my point.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Family is different and money can easily cause division. But when it comes to inviting friends to go out on a boat, to a cabin or even to your house for dinner, you should do so without expectation of some compensatory return or immediate favor because it may not happen; they are under no obligation unless you tell them upfront that they must pay for gas, food, drinks or provide something in exchange. On the recipients behalf, it is good ethical behavior as a guest not to take advantage of the hosts generosity and to be willing to share the expense or make some gesture so the burden does not all fall onto the person who owns the boat, cabin or who provides a nice dinner. Unless of course you do not care one way or another if you will ever be invited out again, then just be a cheap skate.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well thats the way many are today. They feel entitled. Or they'd do as i always did when going some where on a boat or trip. The one taking advantage should ask!! Even a fool knows nothing works for free. I ask if i dont have the money I simply bow out. No ones ever paid my way since i was 16. No time to start now.
I had a cousin i took several times for free. One time he gave me 5.00 for trolling all day. " To help pay costs" I simply turned it down.
Next time he picked up 6 buddies and him self who wanted to go. I told him 4 is the limit as my friend always goes as a hand. But I said i couldn't take that many for free. Way too much weight to troll all day and would eat my gas up. He went off and said well 5.00 a piece should cover it. I told him that wont cover bait on most days. And preceded to tell him what my spring maintenance costs, my boat insurance ,my tow insurance, my dock, gas to haul them up and back and my boat gas. 
By then his mouth was open and he said i sure cant afford that much, he makes 100,000+ a year I make 30,000. LOL! So he went on to check prices on charters. Well this year he approached me again. A lot nicer and hat in hand. He said Id really appreciate you taking me and a couple other guys out this year. Before i could say a word he said we'll fill the boat and buy the bait. Oh and lunch is on us. LOL!
Honestly some just don't think of them things. And i dont expect people to do all that. But it is nice when every one splits the gas they use and the bait. I'm still always in the hole. But its the nature of the beast.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I always offer. Period. When people offer me $ I always appreciate the offer. I never want anyone to tell me no to fishing because they are low on funds. Usually I am going anyway and like the company. Guests should offer help in anyway they can....waters, ice, bait.... just make an effort.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

If any thread were a good candidate for a lock, it'd be this one! We're not going to break any new ground here folks. If I invite you, I'm not going to expect you to pay unless we're talking major expenses more than just a days fishing. What goes around comes around. Like mentioned above, life is too short to get all bunched up over a few bucks I was going to spend anyhow. Look at it like he paid you with the memories he helped you create. And if you don't think those memories were worth it, don't invite him back.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> If any thread were a good candidate for a lock, it'd be this one! We're not going to break any new ground here folks. If I invite you, I'm not going to expect you to pay unless we're talking major expenses more than just a days fishing. What goes around comes around. Like mentioned above, life is too short to get all bunched up over a few bucks I was going to spend anyhow. Look at it like he paid you with the memories he helped you create. And if you don't think those memories were worth it, don't invite him back.


Very well put!!

On the locking note, I posted a video of my first pistol deer kill and it started getting feisty like a lot of these threads do and got locked real quick lol.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm all for locking it, I'm pulling my dog out of the fight! FYI: free steaks and boat rides next weekend!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in. 
But only if I can bring a side dish and some drinks.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

fastwater said:


> I'm in.
> But only if I can bring a side dish and some drinks.


I wouldn't dare ask you to, but if you feel so inclined! Crown Royal please !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> I wouldn't dare ask you to, but if you feel so inclined! Crown Royal please !


Ha! 
Wouldn't dare show up without it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Keep the sticker. Learn to net fish by yourself. End of story.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

BFG said:


> Keep the sticker. Learn to net fish by yourself. End of story.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man Id love to go to lake erie once a week and would split the cost of the trip everytime, just never found someone willing.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have owned several boats, rv's of all sorts, land, campers ect. When I invited anyone to come it was because I wanted their company. Never once had any expectation of $$ from an invited guest. If so I would be running a guide or charter service. Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

scallop said:


> I have owned several boats, rv's of all sorts, land, campers ect. When I invited anyone to come it was because I wanted their company. Never once had any expectation of $$ from an invited guest. If so I would be running a guide or charter service. Just my opinion, YMMV.


Asking someone to chip in on the worms and gas is being a guide or charter? Wow, I better get my license in case someone throws me a $10.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

rangerpig250 said:


> Please lock post already !!!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Millions and millions answers but the true answer is there is no right one. Take the frustrations out on the walleye!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I think this one has reached the end of the road.


----------

